# [gelöst] Grub2 & EFI -> Boot hängt

## uhai

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe meinen neuen Rechner soweit beinahe fertig. Vorgegangen bin ich nach Handbuch & systemd-Wiki. Installiert ist Grub2 im EFI, systemd und manuell erstellter Kernel für amd64. Das Partitionsschema entspricht dem Handbuch, Laufwerk ist eine SSD. /usr liegt auf der Rootpartition sda4, "init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd" ist in Grub als GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX und im Kernel hinterlegt. Vfat & ext4 sind im Kernel enthalten, keine Module.... in /boot ist /boot/EFI vorhanden.

Das Grub-Menü bekomme ich, kann den Kernel auswählen und danach passiert nichts mehr. Leider habe ich daher auch keine logs....

Wie komme ich der Ursache auf die Spur?

uhai

<edit> bootinfoscript gibt das hier aus:

```
                  Boot Info Script 0.61      [1 April 2012]

============================= Boot Info Summary: ===============================

 => No boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda.

 => No boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdb.

sda1: 

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Das Grub-Menü bekomme ich, kann den Kernel auswählen und danach passiert nichts mehr. Leider habe ich daher auch keine logs....

 

Hm, eventuell fehlt nur ein passender funktionierender Framebuffer-Treiber?

Für die OpenSource Treiber wie zb amdgpu radeon nouveau usw prüfe bitte auch ob eventuell firmware-blobs benötigt werden, und stelle die Treiber im Kernel am besten erst mal als ladbares Modul zur verfügung (dann klappt es idR auch mit dem firmware laden).

Für nvidia-drivers tut efifb (CONFIG_FB_EFI=y) meist recht gut.

Sprich, vermutlich ist es "nur" ein Anzeige-Problem :)

Aber, falls das System dennoch startet - dann sollte eigentlich auch was in den Logs (bei dir mit systemd vermutlich unter /var/log/journal/) zu finden sein.

----------

## uhai

Josef95. Leider war es das nicht. Den EFI_FB hatte ich schon im Kernel. Und logs habe ich auch nicht ...

Eben nochmal gebootet, bleibt nach Auswahl des Kernels bei der Anzeige Linux 4.9.6-gentoo-r1 wird geladen ... stehen.

Hört sich auch nicht an, als ob da noch irgendetwas laufen würde, nur der Lüfter summt...

Muss was anderes sein. Kann man wie bei Grub legacy eine Anzeige bekommen, was da läuft - oder eben nicht?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, eine weitere Idee:

Passt eventuell der root= Parameter den du via grub dem Kernel mitgibst nicht?

Beachte das GRUB2 per default root=UUID= verwendet - hierfür wird aber ein initramfs benötigt welches UUID (und LABEL)-Support hat,

so wie es zb das via genkernel erstellte initramfs bietet.

Nun ist die Frage: Hast du diesbezüglich irgendetwas konfiguriert?

Falls du grub so per default root=UUID= nutzen lässt - ist ein unterstützendes initramfs im einsatz?

Ansonsten würde ich eher root=PARTUUID= nutzen, das kann der Kernel auch selbst ohne initramfs nutzen.

Beachte das für root=PARTUUID= im Kernel CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y benötigt wird.

Aber, normal sollte der bootende Kernel eine Fehlermeldung (zb kernel panic) ausgeben wenn obiges so nicht passt - das es so rein gar keine Ausgabe auf dem Bildschirm gibt ist schon seltsam :-/

----------

## uhai

Ich habe keine inintramfs und bin ohne genkernel vorgegangen.

```
  ls /boot/grub

fonts  grub.cfg  grubenv  locale  themes  x86_64-efi

```

 .config:  https://paste.pound-python.org/show/c3sgANSPZeiMBzqrt2AO/

/etc/default/grub:   https://paste.pound-python.org/show/CoruuXomeZasmMzxSFoo/

/boot/grub/grub.cfg:   https://paste.pound-python.org/show/jutFxbu3qQJ6AZ3ADn9Z/

journalctl:  https://paste.pound-python.org/show/4VifNTS8TmH6NLWf22Ad/

Ein bisschen log habe ich  :Smile:  und da finde ich das:

```
M�r 19 15:14:00 After8 kernel: EXT4-fs (sda4): couldn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities
```

Das ist mein Problem, oder? Und was bedeutet das? Wo kann ich die "features" sehen und ändern?

Sorry, die Tasten für die Formatierungsstyles funktionieren hier gerade nicht?!!

uhai

<edit> Schade, das bringt mich wohl auch nicht weiter. Lt. google entsteht diese Fehlermeldung, wenn der Kernel so konfiguriert ist, das EXT4 auch Ext3 &2 übernimmt. die Option habe ich aber nicht gesetzt und für Ext3 ein Modul, für Ext2 den internen treiber konfiguriert. </edit>

----------

## Josef.95

Hm nein, an dieser 

kernel: EXT4-fs (sda4): couldn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities

warnung sollte es nicht liegen

Vorschlag: Nimm rootfstype=ext4 mit zu deinen Kernelzeilen-Parameter mit hinzu - dann solltest die Warnung los sein.

(füge ihn zb zu deinem CONFIG_CMDLINE="init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd" mit hinzu).

Zum eigentlichen Problem: Der Kernel scheint ja laut den Logs (journal) zu booten,

aber, laut deinem journal-Log scheint ein Eintrag (oder mehrere) in deiner fstab nicht zu passen:  *journal Auszug wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> M�r 21 21:07:28 After8 systemd-remount-fs[189]: mount: /etc/fstab: Einlesefehler in Zeile 31 -- wird ignoriert
> ...

  Schau da bitte mal nach.

Vermutlich wird systemd wegen dieser nicht erfüllbaren fstab-Einträge in den "emergency mode" laufen,

schau dazu bitte auch im https://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/Debugging/

Aber, das ganze ist natürlich schwierig wenn keine Ausgabe auf dem Bildschirm vorhanden ist :-/

Vorschlag: Schau nach der fstab, passe sie an, oder deaktiviere  im Zweifel erst mal alle Einträge die zum booten nicht zwingend erforderlich sind,

damit sollte das System dann hoffentlich erst mal bis zum Login-Prompt booten.

(weiter bleibt dann noch das Anzeige-Problem :-/

aber eventuell kommst dann ja erst mal via ssh drauf, zum weiter schauen.)

----------

## uhai

Im Nvidia-Guide habe ich folgendes entdeckt:

 *Quote:*   

> For (U)EFI systems, uvesafb will not work. Be warned that enabling efifb support in kernel (CONFIG_FB_EFI=y) causes intermittent problems with the initialization of the NVIDIA drivers. There is no known alternative framebuffer for (U)EFI systems. 

 

Das könnte jedenfalls den schwarzen Bildschirm erklären.

In /etc/fstab habe ich die UUIDs teilweise in "" gesetzt, das habe ich auch korrigiert. Jetzt noch den Kernel platzieren und dann testen....

<edit> ist nur teilweise besser....:

journalctl von heute: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/zxdKPqZK27XC9QJIFEHJ/

Anscheinend hat er auch ein Problem mit ata2: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/MIGDl8JexxvmnAptt8AV/

Das ist die aktuelle Kernelkonfiguration: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/ECibL8gjS5PXh0PybxZJ/

Ich habe das Handbuch für amd64 mit dem Wiki für Nvidia-Treiber und systemd versucht zu kombinieren. nvidia-drivers sollte ja einenfb-Treiber mitbringen...

/etc/fstab scheint in Ordnung, oder?

```
/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

# /dev/sda2 Boot

UUID=2ca62087-7b1d-40e8-b8ad-51057c315cd0    /boot     vfat   noauto, noatime  1 2

# /dev/sda3 - Swap

UUID=1584146e-2b0a-4593-8da3-4b991303c959   none      swap   sw               0 0

# /dev/sda4

UUID=ed091be8-ebb0-441a-af4b-722da7107bae   /         ext4   noatime          0 1

```

uhai

<edit> Habe noch etwas im journal gefunden:

```
 journalctl -o verbose | grep nvidia

    MESSAGE=nvidia: loading out-of-tree module taints kernel.

    MESSAGE=nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

    MESSAGE=nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 250

    MESSAGE=nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms  375.26  Thu Dec  8 18:04:14 PST 2016

    MESSAGE=[drm] [nvidia-drm] [GPU ID 0x00000100] Loading driver

    MESSAGE=nvidia: loading out-of-tree module taints kernel.

    MESSAGE=nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

    MESSAGE=nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 250

    MESSAGE=nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms  375.26  Thu Dec  8 18:04:14 PST 2016

    MESSAGE=[drm] [nvidia-drm] [GPU ID 0x00000100] Loading driver

    MESSAGE=nvidia-smi (263) used greatest stack depth: 13016 bytes left

    MESSAGE=nvidia: loading out-of-tree module taints kernel.

    MESSAGE=nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

    MESSAGE=nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 250

    MESSAGE=nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms  375.26  Thu Dec  8 18:04:14 PST 2016

    MESSAGE=[drm] [nvidia-drm] [GPU ID 0x00000100] Loading driver

    MESSAGE=nvidia: loading out-of-tree module taints kernel.

    MESSAGE=nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

    MESSAGE=nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 250

    MESSAGE=nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms  375.26  Thu Dec  8 18:04:14 PST 2016

    MESSAGE=[drm] [nvidia-drm] [GPU ID 0x00000100] Loading driver

    MESSAGE=nvidia-smi (264) used greatest stack depth: 13016 bytes left

    MESSAGE=nvidia: loading out-of-tree module taints kernel.

    MESSAGE=nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

    MESSAGE=nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 250

    MESSAGE=nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms  375.26  Thu Dec  8 18:04:14 PST 2016

    MESSAGE=[drm] [nvidia-drm] [GPU ID 0x00000100] Loading driver

    MESSAGE=nvidia-smi (269) used greatest stack depth: 13016 bytes left

    MESSAGE=nvidia: loading out-of-tree module taints kernel.

    MESSAGE=nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

    MESSAGE=nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 250

    MESSAGE=nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms  375.26  Thu Dec  8 18:04:14 PST 2016

    MESSAGE=[drm] [nvidia-drm] [GPU ID 0x00000100] Loading driver

    MESSAGE=nvidia-smi (258) used greatest stack depth: 13040 bytes left

    MESSAGE=nvidia: loading out-of-tree module taints kernel.

    MESSAGE=nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

    MESSAGE=nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 250

    MESSAGE=nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms  375.26  Thu Dec  8 18:04:14 PST 2016

    MESSAGE=[drm] [nvidia-drm] [GPU ID 0x00000100] Loading driver
```

Sieht so aus. als ob sich der nvidia-drivers nicht mit meinem kernel-4.9.16 vertagen will.... oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?</edit>

<edit2> Die Suche bei nvidia ergab folgenden Treiber:

```
Version:    375.39

Release Date:    2017.2.14

Operating System:    Linux 64-bit

Language:    English (US)

File Size:    73.68 MB 
```

Den kann ich im portage tree aber nicht finden.... installiert ist hier 375.26. Wie gehe ich jetzt am beseten vor? </edit2>

----------

## uhai

Ich habe jetzt nvidia-drivers durch nouveau ersetzt. Der Bildschirm bleibt aber dunkel.

Der ssh-Zugriff vom Netbook klappt ebenfalls nicht, der Rechner ist nicht als client auf dem Router gelistet.

Im chroot verweigert systemd viele Befehle wg. chroot....

bin ratlos.

uhai

----------

## uhai

nochmal ein boot.log:

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/vLGmBBH3EFFBinCS8BSz/

Und hier noch das emerge --info im chroot:

```
 emerge --info

Portage 2.3.3 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/systemd, gcc-4.9.4, glibc-2.23-r3, 4.4.50-std493-amd64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.4.50-std493-amd64-x86_64-AMD_FX-tm-8350_Eight-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:    32904220 total,  31456680 free

KiB Swap:     524284 total,    524284 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Fri, 24 Mar 2017 14:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.26.1 p1.0) 2.26.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.3_rc4::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.7.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.23.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.26.1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.23-r3::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ rsync://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ rsync://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo rsync://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X acl amd64 berkdb bindist bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dri fortran gdbm iconv ipv6 mmx modules multilib ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre readline seccomp session sse sse2 ssl systemd tcpd udev unicode xattr zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="bindist mmx sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev wacom" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de_DE" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Huh, kniffelig :)

Nein, ich denke nicht das es am nvidia-drivers oder an der Version liegt

(ich vermute ein wenig das es eher am Kernel bzw an der Kernel Konfiguration liegen könnte)

Vorschlag: Nimm mal bitte CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y raus,

und setze bitte wieder (sofern du den nvidia-drivers nutzen möchtest) # CONFIG_FB_EFI is not set wieder mit rein - den wirst du brauchen.

Was für eine nVidia Grafikkarte ist in dem Rechner verbaut? Magst dazu bitte mal die lspci Ausgabe mit posten?

----------

## uhai

Meine grafikkarte ist eine GT 730:

```
 lspci -nn

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 730] [10de:0f02] (rev a1)

01:00.1 Audio device [0403]: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 High Definition Audio Controller [10de:0bea] (rev a1)

```

Das ist - glaube ich - der systemrescuecd geschuldet:

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 730] (rev a1)

   Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd GF108 [GeForce GT 730]

   Kernel driver in use: nouveau

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

   Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd GF108 High Definition Audio Controller

```

D.h. nouveau müsste gehen, hat bei mir aber auch nocht geklappt. Spricht für den fehlerhaften Kernel...

Das ist das letzte bootog in Sachen nvidia:

```
M�r 25 21:56:16 After8 systemd[1]: Activating swap Swap Partition...

M�r 25 21:56:16 After8 kernel: nvidia: loading out-of-tree module taints kernel.

M�r 25 21:56:16 After8 kernel: nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

M�r 25 21:56:16 After8 kernel: Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

M�r 25 21:56:16 After8 kernel: Adding 524284k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:524284k SS

M�r 25 21:56:16 After8 systemd[1]: Activated swap Swap Partition.

M�r 25 21:56:16 After8 systemd[1]: Activated swap /dev/disk/by-uuid/1584146e-2b0a-4593-8da3-4b991303c959.

M�r 25 21:56:16 After8 systemd[1]: Reached target Swap.

M�r 25 21:56:16 After8 systemd[1]: Reached target System Initialization.

M�r 25 21:56:16 After8 systemd[1]: Started Daily Cleanup of Temporary Directories.

M�r 25 21:56:16 After8 systemd[1]: Reached target Timers.

M�r 25 21:56:16 After8 systemd[1]: Listening on D-Bus System Message Bus Socket.

M�r 25 21:56:16 After8 systemd[1]: Reached target Sockets.

M�r 25 21:56:16 After8 systemd[1]: Reached target Basic System.

M�r 25 21:56:16 After8 systemd[1]: Starting Permit User Sessions...

M�r 25 21:56:16 After8 systemd[1]: Started D-Bus System Message Bus.

M�r 25 21:56:16 After8 kernel: vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

M�r 25 21:56:16 After8 kernel: nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 250

M�r 25 21:56:16 After8 kernel: NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  375.39  Tue Jan 31 20:47:00 PST 2017

M�r 25 21:56:16 After8 kernel:  (using threaded interrupts)

M�r 25 21:56:16 After8 kernel: 

M�r 25 21:56:16 After8 kernel: random: crng init done

M�r 25 21:56:16 After8 kernel: nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms  375.39  Tue Jan 31 19:41

M�r 25 21:56:16 After8 kernel: [drm] [nvidia-drm] [GPU ID 0x00000100] Loading driver

[...]

M�r 25 21:56:17 After8 kernel: NVRM: Your system is not currently configured to drive a VGA console

M�r 25 21:56:17 After8 kernel: NVRM: on the primary VGA device. The NVIDIA Linux graphics driver

M�r 25 21:56:17 After8 kernel: NVRM: requires the use of a text-mode VGA console. Use of other console

M�r 25 21:56:17 After8 kernel: NVRM: drivers including, but not limited to, vesafb, may result in

M�r 25 21:56:17 After8 kernel: NVRM: corruption and stability problems, and is not supported.

M�r 25 21:56:17 After8 kernel: nvidia-smi (256) used greatest stack depth: 13040 bytes left

```

Also vermutlich der vesafb??

Hier ist die aktuelle .config: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/Uu6WtMeVPNo6n6tKZYPc/

----------

## Josef.95

Hm nein, der nvidia Treiber ist für X, nicht für die Konsole,

den nvidia-drivers könntest auch ganz deinstallieren - deine tty Textkonsole sollte dennoch mit dem efifb (CONFIG_FB_EFI=y) funktionieren.

Vorschlag: Teste mal eine andere neue Kernelkonfiguration - zum testen zb auch ruhig mal einen standard via genkernel gebauten,

oder nimm einen von ner LiveCD (inklusive Module und initramfs).

So könnte man erst mal versuchen ein wenig einzugrenzen, und testen ob es wirklich nur am Kernel liegt.

----------

## uhai

Ich dachte, nvidia-drivers liefert auch einen FB-Treiber mit.

Die SystemRescueLive-DVD startet mit Openrc, nutzt nouveau als Grafiktreiber und hat ḱein .config für den Kernel... Kann ich also nicht direkt vergleichen. Aber den genkernel-Test mache ich heute nachmittag...

uhai

<edit> der Vergleich der beiden .config ist hier: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/gqHXsJA9he3CtRlbLc7P/

Neustart mache ich, wenn grub konfiguriert ist. </edit>

<edit2>

Neustart war erfolglos, bildschirm bleibt ebenso schwarz. Lediglich ca.  Zeilen des Bootvorgangs konnte ich nach Auswahl des Kernels im Grub-bootmenü sehen.

Vielleicht ein BIOS-Problem? Mein Board ist ein gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P zeigt ein bootmenü mit F12 an. Die ersten einträge (Netzkarte & DVD-Laufwerk) haben "EFI" in der Bezeichnung stehen.  Der Eintrag für sda ist allerdings ohne "EFI"-Kennung. Bei der installation von Grub2 in /boot bekomme ich keine Fehler. Fehlt da möglicherweise etwas im BIOS?

uhai </edit2>

----------

## uhai

Neuer Versuch:

Ich habe mit lspci -n die Datenbank von Debian gefüttert und folgenden Output bekommen:

```
PCI ID   Works?   Vendor   Device   Driver   Kernel

10025a14   Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]   RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port B)

10025a16   Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]   RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port B)

10025a18   Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]   RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port D)

10025a1c   Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]   RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port H)

10024391   Yes   Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]   SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]   ahci   v2.6.25-

10024397   Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]   SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

10024396   Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]   SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

10024397   Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]   SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

10024396   Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]   SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

10024385   Yes   Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]   SBx00 SMBus Controller   i2c_piix4,sp5100_tco   v2.6.25-

10024383   Yes   Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]   SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)   snd_hda_intel   v2.6.25-

1002439d   Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]   SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller

10024384   Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]   SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

10024399   Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]   SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI2 Controller

10024397   Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]   SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

10024396   Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]   SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

10221600   Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]   Family 15h Processor Function 0

10221601   Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]   Family 15h Processor Function 1

10221602   Yes   Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]   Family 15h Processor Function 2   amd64_edac_mod   v3.16.0-

10221603   Yes   Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]   Family 15h Processor Function 3   k10temp   v3.0.0-

10221604   Yes   Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]   Family 15h Processor Function 4   fam15h_power   v3.0.0-

10221605   Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]   Family 15h Processor Function 5

10de0f02   NVIDIA Corporation   GF108 [GeForce GT 730]

10de0bea   NVIDIA Corporation   GF108 High Definition Audio Controller

11063483

10ec8168   Yes   Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.   RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller   r8169
```

Außerdem habe ich in der Datenbank das Board GA-970A-DS3P gescuht und den output dann ebenfalls berücksichtigt (lieber zuviel als zuwenig).

Damit habe ich meine manuelle Kernel-Konfiguration überprüft und ergänzt, was gefehlt hat. Das sind die Ergänzungen:

```

 diff .config .config.manuell

416d415

< CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

453,457c452

< CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

< # CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL is not set

< CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

< CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

< # CONFIG_X86_MCE_INJECT is not set

---

> # CONFIG_X86_MCE is not set

513,514d507

< CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

< # CONFIG_MEMORY_FAILURE is not set

633d625

< # CONFIG_ACPI_EXTLOG is not set

1334c1326

< CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=m

---

> CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

1368c1360

< CONFIG_PATA_AMD=m

---

> CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

1529,1531c1521,1527

< # CONFIG_8139CP is not set

< # CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

< CONFIG_R8169=m

---

> CONFIG_8139CP=m

> CONFIG_8139TOO=m

> CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

> # CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

> # CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

> # CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

> # CONFIG_R8169 is not set

1717c1713

< CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_USB=m

---

> # CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_USB is not set

1728,1750c1724

< CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

< # CONFIG_INPUT_AD714X is not set

< # CONFIG_INPUT_BMA150 is not set

< # CONFIG_INPUT_E3X0_BUTTON is not set

< # CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR is not set

< # CONFIG_INPUT_MMA8450 is not set

< # CONFIG_INPUT_MPU3050 is not set

< # CONFIG_INPUT_APANEL is not set

< # CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS is not set

< # CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

< # CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

< # CONFIG_INPUT_KXTJ9 is not set

< # CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE is not set

< # CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK is not set

< # CONFIG_INPUT_CM109 is not set

< # CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

< # CONFIG_INPUT_PCF8574 is not set

< # CONFIG_INPUT_ADXL34X is not set

< # CONFIG_INPUT_IMS_PCU is not set

< # CONFIG_INPUT_CMA3000 is not set

< # CONFIG_INPUT_IDEAPAD_SLIDEBAR is not set

< # CONFIG_INPUT_DRV2665_HAPTICS is not set

< # CONFIG_INPUT_DRV2667_HAPTICS is not set

---

> # CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

1870c1844

< # CONFIG_ACPI_I2C_OPREGION is not set

---

> CONFIG_ACPI_I2C_OPREGION=y

1872c1846

< # CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT is not set

---

> CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

1882a1857

> CONFIG_I2C_SMBUS=m

1897c1872

< # CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

---

> CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

1900c1875

< CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=y

---

> # CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

2016,2017c1991,1992

< CONFIG_SENSORS_K10TEMP=m

< CONFIG_SENSORS_FAM15H_POWER=m

---

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_K10TEMP is not set

> # CONFIG_SENSORS_FAM15H_POWER is not set

2170c2145

< CONFIG_SP5100_TCO=y

---

> # CONFIG_SP5100_TCO is not set

2466d2440

< CONFIG_DRM_TTM=m

2474,2475c2448

< CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

< # CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_USERPTR is not set

---

> # CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

3040,3054c3013,3014

< CONFIG_EDAC_DEBUG=y

< CONFIG_EDAC_DECODE_MCE=y

< CONFIG_EDAC_MM_EDAC=m

< CONFIG_EDAC_AMD64=m

< CONFIG_EDAC_AMD64_ERROR_INJECTION=y

< # CONFIG_EDAC_E752X is not set

< # CONFIG_EDAC_I82975X is not set

< # CONFIG_EDAC_I3000 is not set

< # CONFIG_EDAC_I3200 is not set

< # CONFIG_EDAC_IE31200 is not set

< # CONFIG_EDAC_X38 is not set

< # CONFIG_EDAC_I5400 is not set

< # CONFIG_EDAC_I5000 is not set

< # CONFIG_EDAC_I5100 is not set

< # CONFIG_EDAC_I7300 is not set

---

> # CONFIG_EDAC_DEBUG is not set

> # CONFIG_EDAC_MM_EDAC is not set

3320d3279

< # CONFIG_MCE_AMD_INJ is not set

4054,4055d4012

< CONFIG_GENERIC_ALLOCATOR=y

< CONFIG_INTERVAL_TREE=y

4059a4017

> CONFIG_CHECK_SIGNATURE=y

```

reboot folgt....

uhai

<edit> Geschafft! Bootet und zeigt, was er macht.  :Smile:  Ich bekomme einen Kernel panic weil die CMD_Line flasch ist. Dort habe ich /dev/sda4 drin statt die PARTUUID. also schnell getuascht und weiter.... </edit>

----------

## Josef.95

Hehe, fein :)

btw PARTUUID nutzen war mit mein erster (oder zweiter Tipp :)

----------

## uhai

Da habe ich nicht realisiert, dass PARTUUID nicht UUID ist und sich das ganze nicht auf die fstab bezieht...

Leider noch nicht ganz fertig:

Jetzt hängt der boot bei der Netzkarte:

```
IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp3s0: link becomes ready
```

...was leider gelogen ist, es geht nicht weiter. Google hat dabei zu Tage gefördert, dass das Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P ein Problem mit IOMMU hat. Bei den Kollegen von Ubuntu wird daher empfohlen, die Kernel-CMD_Line um "amd_iommu=on iommu=pt" zu ergänzen. Das habe ich ergänzt, hängt aber noch.

Allerdings geht es nach einer langen Weile weiter zu

```
kworker/dying (119) used greatest stack depth: 13016 bytes left

kworker/dying (120) used greatest stack depth: 12392 bytes left
```

Außerdem sehe ich noch:

```
EDAC amd64: ECC disabled in the BIOS or no ECC capability, module will not load. :( 
```

uhai

<edit> System läuft - warum auch immer. In Sachen kworker habe ich im Kernel Hacking die Meldungen abgeschaltet, seitdem läuft es. Auch die Netzkarte bremst das Booten nicht. Vielen Dank an alle Helfer  :Smile:  </edit>

----------

